# Health Topics--What would you like to know more about?



## Jessica (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought that I would venture to see what you all are interested in learning more about--or perhaps you have questions about something health related, but didn't know who to ask. My name is Jessica, I'm an MSN, RN--which means I have my Masters in Nursing. I am happy to provide information to questions you may have. Please reply to the thread, or PM me if you prefer, and I will work on starting topics based on questions the forum has.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a mundane questions about sunscreen and the need for reapplication. Specifically: if I apply sunscreen in the morning before I go to work and only spend about 15 minutes total outside before getting to my building is my sunscreen no longer effective by the time I leave the office at 5 or 6? Is the expectation that I reapply before I leave work? Seems impossible for my face since I'm wearing makeup. I did look into a sunscreen mineral powder by Peter Thomas Roth, but if I'm spending $50 the brush shouldn't feel like I picked it up in a Walgreens kit.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2013)

Let me look into this. I will post shortly


----------



## Jessica (Aug 30, 2013)

Response posted in the forum--please let me know if this answered your question sufficiently. If not, I will be happy to research further.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, Jessica. I'll go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2013)

I would love to hear from you all--remember you can PM me with your question and I will be happy to post a response--anonymity ensured!


----------

